# forehead bumps



## kimmae17 (May 8, 2010)

hey ladies, so ive gone to the dermatologist twice, first time she said it was rosacea and gave me finacea, which made it a litttttle better - what it looks like now is BETTER.  the second time i went they gave me benzoyl peroxide prescriptions, thats def not going to help as it just dried me out like crazy.  has anyone else had anything like this???? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lucym1 (May 8, 2010)

........


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 9, 2010)

The only thing that comes to mi mind, maybe it is from your shampoo ? Do you shampoo your hair while taking a shower?
i have had bumps from my shampoo, and since, I don't shampoo my hair while taking a shower, I just bend over the bathtub and wash it like this  http://www.bookofjoe.com/images/2008/02/20/k8285c.jpg

and after about a one-two weeks, the bumps have disapeared! 
hth


----------



## kpenn (May 9, 2010)

I've had the same thing for years and here are some of the tips that have helped me:

- Keep all hair pulled back off your face at all times, particularly when you sleep at night.
- Make sure to remove all make-up before going to sleep at night.
- Wash your pillowcase very frequently (I wash mine daily).
- Don't wear any product in your hair (hairspray, gels, etc.) that may migrate onto your forehead.
- Don't wear a baseball cap / visor or anything that retains sweat on your forehead.
- Ask your hairdresser if she has begun using a new product (maybe new dye, hairspray, etc.) that you could be reacting to.
- Stick with those benzoyl peroxide prescriptions.  My derm recommended just leaving the cream on for 2 hours before bed, then gently dabbing off with a damp cloth to avoid drying it out, rather than wearing it all night.  Try every-other night if you find it really irritating. 
- The dryness can be corrected by using an appropriate moisturizer.  I have used La Roche Posay's Effaclar line for a year now; it is specifically formulated for skin made dry and irritated by acne treatments.  I love it!
- Have you started using a new makeup or any new face product?  That may not be helping the situation.
- Cut down on dairy and meat, as the antibiotics fed to animals that we consume or whose byproducts we consume can cause all sorts of funky skin issues when they interact with our own hormones.  I became a vegetarian a year ago and have never had clearer skin!


----------



## lechat (May 10, 2010)

Tea tree oil, 100% no alcohol.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_The only thing that comes to mi mind, maybe it is from your shampoo ? Do you shampoo your hair while taking a shower?
i have had bumps from my shampoo, and since, I don't shampoo my hair while taking a shower, I just bend over the bathtub and wash it like this  http://www.bookofjoe.com/images/2008/02/20/k8285c.jpg

and after about a one-two weeks, the bumps have disapeared! 
hth_

 
I am not sure i understand how shampooing that way will help? doesnt the shampoo still get on your forehead?


----------



## kimmae17 (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kpenn* 

 
_I've had the same thing for years and here are some of the tips that have helped me:

- Keep all hair pulled back off your face at all times, particularly when you sleep at night.
- Make sure to remove all make-up before going to sleep at night.
- Wash your pillowcase very frequently (I wash mine daily).
- Don't wear any product in your hair (hairspray, gels, etc.) that may migrate onto your forehead.
- Don't wear a baseball cap / visor or anything that retains sweat on your forehead.
- Ask your hairdresser if she has begun using a new product (maybe new dye, hairspray, etc.) that you could be reacting to.
- Stick with those benzoyl peroxide prescriptions.  My derm recommended just leaving the cream on for 2 hours before bed, then gently dabbing off with a damp cloth to avoid drying it out, rather than wearing it all night.  Try every-other night if you find it really irritating. 
- The dryness can be corrected by using an appropriate moisturizer.  I have used La Roche Posay's Effaclar line for a year now; it is specifically formulated for skin made dry and irritated by acne treatments.  I love it!
- Have you started using a new makeup or any new face product?  That may not be helping the situation.
- Cut down on dairy and meat, as the antibiotics fed to animals that we consume or whose byproducts we consume can cause all sorts of funky skin issues when they interact with our own hormones.  I became a vegetarian a year ago and have never had clearer skin!_

 
thank you so much for the many suggestions. 

i am really good about removing makeup.  although SOMETIMEs i forget when i sleep at my boyfriends. I never wear hats, and my hair is always off my face, i dont have bangs or anything.   I think i definetly need to wash my pillowcase more often, although i do sleep on my back so i feel like it cant be THAT big a deal. i havent started with any new products. i am thinking this may be diet related because i havent been eating all that well lately.   Im goign to go food shopping tonight and try to buy lots of fruits and veggies, and see if that helps!


----------



## kimmae17 (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lechat* 

 
_Tea tree oil, 100% no alcohol._

 
so would you use this at night?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_I am not sure i understand how shampooing that way will help? doesnt the shampoo still get on your forehead?_

 
I didn't say that it will help that way, but maybe something from the shampoo is reactiong on her forhead, this way there is less shampoo on the forehead...


----------



## lechat (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_so would you use this at night?_

 
Sorry for the super quick response earlier, lol. I was on my way out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can use it whenever, but because it's oily, it's usually more practical to use it at night. Gena is one brand in the US that has 100% TTO and it's usually sold at CVS for around $9 USD. Nature's Bounty is sold at Wallgreens and is the same price, but you get more product. It's buy 1 get 1 free right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because of TTO's properties, it's actually been shown to be as effective as benzoyl peroxide, but with very little of the drying side effects.

With combo skin, I've personally used it up to 6x daily (I had a spider bite on my cheek...and it actually kept it from doing any damage) without any dryness. If dryness is a concern for you, you can definitely add a few drops to your moisturizer and use it like that. 

You can use TTO for bug bites, ringworm, acne, cuts... just about anything. It has antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral properties so it's a wonderful natural product. Just be wary if you DO choose to use it that you're using 100% without alcohol. The TTO sold by the body shop and other stores is mostly alcohol and makes most situations worse.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 26, 2010)

so my skin has gotten soooo much better in a week.   i couldnt figure out what i was doign differently, then i realized, ive been on Cipro for a week for a urinary tract infection.  my skin has never looked better.   i had tried oracea and that never worked for me. i find it interesting that cipro made such a difference


----------

